# need help purchasing drop checkers + diffuser on ebay



## harrow (Aug 23, 2011)

This is my first time buying anything off ebay and was wondering if anyone has anything to say about it.

Aquarium CO2 Notes Glass Drop Checker Monitor Tester Set Test Kit | eBay

Glass ( CO2 Bubble Counter + Check Valve + Co2 Pollen Diffuser T Beetle ) SET | eBay

Thanks


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I have bought that drop checker off ebay and it worked fine. I just gotta be careful as its cheaper quality glass so it will be more fragile then higher end stuff. 

Regarding the diffuser it should be fine. I didn't read. Much into the description but it usually says somewhere what sizes tank its rated for 

- shawn


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

If you're not in a hurry to get one go ahead and order. It'll be about 3-4 weeks (sometime in middle of September) before you receive them.


----------

